# Alaska Dinner Time



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

I cooked up a couple of halibut fillets we caught in Alaska a couple of weeks ago using the broiled grouper parmesan recipe that was on here before. Sides are a lime cilantro rice and since I’m a ******* I made some fresh speckled butter beans to go with it. (Didn’t want to go to the store for asparagus)!

Damn fine eating tonight. And yes I need to scrub my stove top.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

I wouldn’t care about that cook top if I had that dinner I’d eat off it.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

you selling any of that?🤣 looks great


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice! Thanks for the pics on the trip. If you have more pics, please post. Awesome country!


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

don't get no better than that.


----------

